# Keylogger



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if someone would enlighten me regarding keyloggers.

Married 3 years, and noticed hubby has been texting with a woman that he knows, a couple of times he broke our plans to go to her kids functions. I checked his phone once and found a few messages I didn't like.
I now notice he is deleting texts, his passwords are all changed and he is sitting on the computer more and more.

I'm ill (MS) and I really don't want to waste any good days I have left on a man who can't handle the "sickness and health" part. 

Is a keylogger a good solution, and is it fool proof as far as him finding it.

Thank you


----------



## BulletProof (May 27, 2011)

Keyloggers are actually viruses used by hackers who want to gain personal information that is entered by keyboard into a persons home computer. Passwords, credit card numbers, conversations, it records them all and sends them to the person who created/installed it. Is it a good idea if you want to find out what your husband is doing? Yes. But does your husband have a virus/spy-ware scanner on his computer?


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

We do have a scanner... but he doesn't use it. He's not that savvy.
I just noticed after the whole text fiasco his passwords have changed. I tried them to see if something fishy was going on... why would he change everything? I had them because I posted pictures for him a few times, or used his account for bills etc...

I don't want to waste my life. The MS is crippling.. and I would rather spend this time with myself, then with someone who no longer cares about me.

He refuses to go to counseling.


----------



## Luna_73 (May 5, 2011)

I put a keylogger on my home computer to record what my H was looking at. It's the best thing I have done, I have found out plenty since then.

the keylogger I have doesn't interfere with my spy ware, it's simple to use and it'sonly been installed for a week!. 

My H is going through all MY files, none of his or mutual files, he's checking my documents, email, photos and such. 

for me I put the keylooger on because of the situation we are in, there's a OW, H is lying, entering my bedroom while he doesn't live here anymore. I put a keylock on my door as well.


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you Luna, I will do some research. Oh and good for you


----------



## MrDude (Jun 21, 2010)

First off keyloggers are not viruses. Many companies use them to "watch" employees.

If you get a good one there are options to completely hide it unless a certain sequence of keys are pressed. It will even hide the directory it is installed in so unless you know it is there you will not find it. You can also configure it to email the logs so you never have to even go on the machine once it is installed.

One note of caution. It is easy to become obsessed with checking it. Get what you need from it then forget about it.

T.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Keyloggers work, it is worth the investment. I spent about 100 dollars on one that does the job. I tried a free one first and had issues.

Good luck


----------



## baseballmom (May 1, 2011)

Is there any programs for phones if you don't ever have access to the other person's phone?? My H would never give me a second to have access to his phone but I do have access to our account online and I know he is talking to girls but it's always an excuse... Do they have programs where I can download it and attach it to like a picture and send it to him that way?? I am desperate to get hard proof on what he is texting!


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

BulletProof said:


> Keyloggers are actually viruses used by hackers who want to gain personal information that is entered by keyboard into a persons home computer. Passwords, credit card numbers, conversations, it records them all and sends them to the person who created/installed it. Is it a good idea if you want to find out what your husband is doing? Yes. But does your husband have a virus/spy-ware scanner on his computer?


You are talking about malware. There are legitimate software AND hardware keyloggers made by reputable software makers. There is a whole industry that has sprouted up where employers and private individuals have need to monitor their employees, spouses, and children's computer and internet use. 

You should do a little research on this. I too thought that it they were just viruses, and that bad malware ones are. The legitimate ones like web watcher, spy agent, spector pro, etc, are not cheatp and come with 24/7 tech support.

Best Computer Monitoring Software 2011 | Reviews, Ratings & More


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Check out Brickhouse security. I used two of their products and they worked pefectly.


----------

